# Heater in acrylic sump...will it melt it?



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 220g and currently have two heaters (old style submersible glass ones).

Was thinking of moving the heater/heaters to the sump but was wondering if anybody has had experience (good or bad) of placing heaters in an acrylic sump.

I know the heaters get pretty hot - enough so you can't hold them or it could burn your hand. My fear is that it would slowly melt the acrylic.

Are the new heaters more safe to place in a sump?

Thank you in advance for the feedback!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think it would be any worse than placing a heater in an acrylic tank. I don't think it would be good to put it directly against the acrylic but heaters usually come with a holder with suction cups to keep it in place.

I use stealth heaters that I just throw in a plastic trash barrel when I mix up water for water changes. They just lay on the bottom of the barrel and heat the water overnight for my water changes. Never had a problem with them melting the plastic.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Heaters are perfectly safe in an acrylic sump. In fact, that's one of the advantages of a sump, is to get some of the equipment out of the tank. Whether in a tank, or a sump, the heater has to be attached with suction cups so that water can flow around the heater. Good heaters can be placed vertical or horizontal, on a side wall or on the bottom. I have 2 x 250w stealth heaters on the bottom of the sump, on each side of my Mag 18 return pump. These do a good job of heating the water of my 180g.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the replies - this will help me when I redo the tank to turn the tank into African cichlids.

I am really looking forward to it but my wife isn't  Something about having a 4 year old, a 2 year old and one on the way in June. She doesn't think we/I have the 'time' to break the tank down, make some changes to our basement, do a DIY background for the tank, and reset the tank up... only time will tell, right?!


----------

